# Mile High 100 Chester/Lake Almanor



## Robbins (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all, 
I'm the new Event Director for the Mile High 100 in beautiful Chester/Lake Almanor. Just getting the word out about our event this year. This event is in it's 36th year this year, and has been run by the local Chamber of Commerce... not necessarily avid cyclists, but they've pulled off an awesome event for several years. This year it's been handed over to the local Recreation and Parks District, and they've brought me (avid cyclist) in as Event Director... I am a rider and I hope to make the event better than it's ever been. 

**edited for clarity since this is my first post here  -I'm mainly a mountain biker... I'm the current president of the Susanville Area Bicycle Association... I have ridden this century a couple times. Just throwing that out... not sure how the trust level is around here with someone who's never posted before.... 


Anyway the course is awesome. Light traffic, beautiful lake/mountain views at every turn, and awesome sponsors/food/aid stations... it's a pretty fun event already but we're going to make it even better. 

We've got full century, metric century, and half-metric distances to choose from. Something for everyone. We expect to be at around 200 riders this year. 

The event is always on the Saturday of Father's Day weekend (June 16th this year), and start/finish is in Chester, CA (Lake Almanor).

Website: Home

registration is open now!: https://www.bikereg.com/mile-high-100

email: [email protected]

We're also on facebook at: https://www.facebook.com/milehighcentury

Thanks for checking it out! 
Hope to see you all in Chester on June 16th!


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I've travelled through there in October (on my way from Klamath Falls to Greyeagle that day - sorry). It looks like a nice area for cycling. Good luck with your event.


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

I've got a vague plan to attend this. I want to talk to my father to see if he wants to join and how much distance he's willing to attempt. And then comes the question of how much I want to stick by his side (i.e. do I go the full 100 if he only does 30).

And then I've got to check with the wife -- the keeper of the Big Family Calendar(tm).

But there's a rather good chance I'll be there one way or another.


----------

